# Instagram



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 11, 2016)

Post your handle here. I like to follow people in the area that post their catches and kills. Just want more local people to follow especially if you do like a sportsman page. I just started an Instagram about halfway through last duck season and really like it. I wouldn't get one until I realized people used them for hunting and fishing. Mine is @vincentesnow if you want to check it out.


----------



## brobi9 (Jun 11, 2016)

Check out "Outdoor Militia". Georgia founded


----------



## Town2Small (Jun 14, 2016)

That's pretty much why I created one here recent too. @drewjohnson90


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jun 14, 2016)

@ctspence921


----------



## BRADL (Jun 15, 2016)

@bradjlord


----------



## Alexander (Jun 15, 2016)

@awarfel3


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 15, 2016)

mhorty12119


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jun 16, 2016)

What does it take to be prostaff or field staff?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 16, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> What does it take to be prostaff or field staff?



You gotta be a #hardcore #sickforit #killer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

J.l5


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 16, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> What does it take to be prostaff or field staff?


Money and follow the rules.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 17, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You gotta be a #hardcore #sickforit #killer



Lol


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 17, 2016)

We need king killers Instagram. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 17, 2016)

@e_lee_photo. Instagram is an awesome tool to connect with people, but I've also seen it get a lot of people in trouble with the law


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jun 17, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Money and follow the rules.



So you pay to be prostaff? I know some guys that kill birds hunt 100 days a year and are prostaff get free or discounted stuff, but then you see a lot of these guys on Instagram that are prostaff and they hunt 10 days a year. What makes them prostaff? I have had guys offer me prostaff but they wanted me to pay for their gear wear it and post pictures that's seems dumb to me. Pay to advertise someone else's stuff.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 17, 2016)

All "prostaff" is is when a company sponsors you by giving you free stuff to rep their product. Whatever you are taking about is just some company trying to take advantage of all these people who are obsessed with being prostaff. That's like me saying I'm berreta prostaff because I bought their shotgun.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> So you pay to be prostaff? I know some guys that kill birds hunt 100 days a year and are prostaff get free or discounted stuff, but then you see a lot of these guys on Instagram that are prostaff and they hunt 10 days a year. What makes them prostaff? I have had guys offer me prostaff but they wanted me to pay for their gear wear it and post pictures that's seems dumb to me. Pay to advertise someone else's stuff.


 Did not say that you can buy your way in.  But you will spend your money going to events and you are right about some guys not all on Pro staffs are there for the show and are not real hunters. Some are. What makes them Pro staff is the company that they become pro staff for. You can apply and you may get selected but chances are you wont unless you are a top dog trainer with allot of creds or a call maker or some one that has made it in the calling contest or some sort rep that people know about. Not saying this is a bad thing. The companys want to sell stuff and if you are a good fit ,you then become sort of an unpaid sales person for the company. You get free stuff and you push or sell the compay products. 
Companys and Pro staff memebers see this as a win win situation. you will spend times at outdoor shows and get togethers that the company may have a booth  that the company may use to exhibit what they are selling. You may be invited on hunts at minimal cost, all kinds of perks and this may lead to you working for the company down the road.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> We need king killers Instagram. ��


That piegon died And you will not find me on face book.
I travel incognito.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 17, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> That piegon died And you will not find me on face book.
> I travel incognito.



that piegon die from game, target, or steel shot? and from whos shoulder?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 17, 2016)

deerbuster said:


> @e_lee_photo. Instagram is an awesome tool to connect with people, but I've also seen it get a lot of people in trouble with the law



That goes for every social media outlet including thos forum.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> that piegon die from game, target, or steel shot? and from whos shoulder?


old age


----------



## Old Bart (Jun 21, 2016)

deep_south_addictions 
GA Based


----------



## bscrandall (Jun 30, 2016)

Brady.lebron98


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jul 1, 2016)

@DanielDynasty912


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2016)

#no_twitter_for me!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 9, 2016)

r_nelson01 for me. I have had one for a while but never used it. After checking it the last few days, I like it more than FB I think.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 14, 2016)

All picture no reading?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 14, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> All picture no reading?



Ya I ain'ain't to keen on all that reading lol.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 25, 2016)

timwhiting8


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 25, 2016)

tgw925


----------



## ByrdDog76 (Jul 31, 2016)

lee_byrd


----------



## Banded4Dayz (Jul 31, 2016)

dcs706


----------

